# Sonshine Acres?



## krispyk577 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been looking around at buying a dog. I live in Florida and I noticed that www.sonshineacres.com sells maltese. Does anyone know anyhting about them? Is it ok to buy a dog from here?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would not purchase from them, we've had several threads about them:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=sonshine

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=sonshine

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=sonshine

:thmbdn: :thmbdn:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree with mandy ~ :thmbdn: :thmbdn: 

have you checked out breeders in your area?


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldn't. For the prices they are charging, you can get a quality dog from a really reputable breeder. Please read those threads. 

Also, I have personally seen stolen pictures on their website!! I don't know if I have mentioned this on here before, but I did notify the owner of the pictures. I think this happened before I got very involved with SM. I would not trust them because of the pictures, if nothing else.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They are on the USDA "puppymill" list. :thmbdn: 

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, you're in Florida where there are quite a few excellent Malt breeders. One of our members went to see Sonshine's facilities and it was a huge puppy farm.

Here's her first-hand report on them:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10267


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

K/C Mom is right. You are so lucky to be in FL. There are so many wonderful breeders there. Have you checked out the American Maltese Association breeder list? 

Another great way to meet breeders is to attend dog shows. You have some great shows in that area with large entries. 

My Cadeau came from Debbie Cleckley in Alabama.


----------

